# New redesigned reels from Quantum



## Waterwings (Jun 26, 2008)

Here's a link to the TackleTour review of the new Quantum baitcaster reels. Carbon Fiber handles! 8) 

https://www.tackletour.com/reviewquantum2009reelspre.html


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 26, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Carbon Fiber handles!



Maybe just me.. but why? :?:


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2008)

Quackrstackr said:


> Waterwings said:
> 
> 
> > Carbon Fiber handles!
> ...




So those of us who cant catch fish will at least look cool in our minds. :LOL2:


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 26, 2008)

Jim said:


> Quackrstackr said:
> 
> 
> > Waterwings said:
> ...



Exactly! Call it reel bling! 8)


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 26, 2008)

You don't need carbon fiber.. you just need a pair of gloves. =D>


----------



## Nickk (Jun 26, 2008)

Cool! I know expensive equipment isn't necessary but I love it! Good to see them stepping up their game! I still want a Zillion though....


----------



## jkbirocz (Jun 27, 2008)

Of course you don't "need" carbon fiber, but it sure is light and purty :wink: 

It would be much cooler if the entire reel was made of carbon fiber, or atleast sideplates. That handle is pretty sweet though. Too bad I am looking for a new spinning combo


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 27, 2008)

> ...That handle is pretty sweet though. Too bad I am looking for a new spinning combo



I'm sure it won't take them or some other company to get on the bandwagon and "upgrade" their spinning reels with something similar. I can imagine something along the lines of a carbon fiber spinning reel spool, or handle


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> > ...That handle is pretty sweet though. Too bad I am looking for a new spinning combo
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure it won't take them or some other company to get on the bandwagon and "upgrade" their spinning reels with something similar. I can imagine something along the lines of a carbon fiber spinning reel spool, or handle




Waterwings...get with the times man! :wink: 







https://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_Morethan_Branzino_3000.htm


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 27, 2008)

Story of my life; day late and a dollar short, lol. _Years_ ago I thought that cars should have wipers on their headlights......................then I saw a Mercedes :roll:


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> Story of my life; day late and a dollar short, lol. _Years_ ago I thought that cars should have wipers on their headlights......................then I saw a Mercedes :roll:



And years ago I said headlights should turn when going around a corner........Swear on my kids!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh, I believe you. Heated side mirrors, yep that crossed my mind also, just too damn late, lol.


----------

